# What will my golden look like?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's Rukie at 7 weeks and at 1.5 in my signature picture. Looking at the parents is probably as big a clue as the puppy pictures. Your puppy is very cute and I'm sure to your family he will be the best looking Golden Retriever ever!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, he will be adorable  Probably about the same color as his ears. If you ask the breeder she can probably tell you if he favors one of his parents a lot or is more of a combination of them. Sometimes if you look on k9data.com there are photos of dogs in the pedigree and close relatives and you can see photos. It's fun to see family resemblance in dogs. Just like people, some have stronger resemblance than others, but it's there if you look closely. Do you have a pedigree for him?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably a ton like his mom. Hunt/Field pedigrees are pretty prepotent for that look. He may get more coat but I still think he will look much more like his mom.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Hard to say. But I have two with the same parents and one looks identical to mom. The other identical to dad. It’s uncanny.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

At that age they all tend to have a round head. Just look at the sire and that should give you a pretty good idea but you should have a pretty good idea by 5-6 months what he's going to look like. Females have less bone and generally a smaller head then males. Though you can still get more of a blocky head with females (not as much as males) like my girl Maggie in my sig picture. Not like a male but still a good strong head for a female. I am more of a fan of this look compared to a more pointier face.


----------

